# Objekt der Hintergrundstruktur anpassen?



## ozzfreeze (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern z.B. ein Logo auf ein Shirt legen, dabei sollen aber die Falten des Shirts mit dem Logo verschmelzen, geht das? Wenn ja, wie bitte?
Alles in einem Bild.
Es soll also aussehen, als wäre das ein Aufruck.

Danke


----------



## Votura (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo

Ja das kannst du.

Lege das Bild das du auf dem Shirt haben möchtest in einer neuen Ebene auf die gewünschte Position und wähle im Ebenen Menü wo Normal steht Multiplizieren.

So sollte das von dir gewünschte Resultat enstehen.

Gruss Votura


----------



## ozzfreeze (18. Juli 2007)

Joo, danke!
das habe ich schon probiert, nur wird die Farbe dann leider sehr blass.

Noch ne Idee?

Danke


----------



## Votura (18. Juli 2007)

Was für eine Farbe hat den dein Shirt und was für ein Bild willst du drauf ?
Wenn du schnell ein Bild postest kann ich dir sicher weiter helfen.

Es wird übrigens schwierig wenn dein T-Shirt eine sehr dunkle Farbe hat. 
Es ist zwar möglich es trotzdem hinzukriegen, meines Wissens aber nur grösserem Aufwand.


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Juli 2007)

Bild vom Shirt in Graustufen (Bild..Modus..Graustufen) umwandeln
Dieses Bild als beliebigerName*.psd abspeichern (wird später noch gebraucht)

..Bild...Modus...RGB

Dein Logo auf eine Ebene über dem Shirt platzieren und diese Ebene aktivieren


..Filter...Verzerrungsfilter....Versetzen 

mit ok bestätigen (bei Bedarf kann man die Versetzungswerte auch noch anpassen), 

in dem folgenden Dialog gibst du die vorher gespeicherte PSD Datei an

Jetzt kann man den Ebenenmodus noch auf "multiplizieren" stellen und eventuell die Deckkraft etwas reduzieren.

Alex


----------



## ozzfreeze (18. Juli 2007)

Moin,

das Logo ist Rot und das Shirt Schwarz.
Das ist vermutlich schon das Problem wie?

Das Logo ist hier:  http://sixthalloy.de/bilder/logostart.jpg

Ich werde auch den Tip von Alex noch nachspielen.


----------

